# The Look of NPC Women's Physique Division



## sassy69 (May 22, 2011)

Yesterday at the NPC Jr USAs was history-making w/ the introduction of the new Women's Physique Division (WPD). There was not much actually specified about this category other than they wanted more muscle than Figure but not the full, ripped look of women's Bodybuilding. The mandatory poses were described, though it wasn't until maybe a week or two ago that (NPC veteran bodybuilder & trainer) Michelle Brent put together a video showing a good guess at what the poses should look like. 






YouTube Video











Then yesterday, w/ two height classes of women from all over the country, 44 women went after the first IFBB Women's Physique Pro Card.

Here is some video of the final posing round:

2011 NPC Jr USA Womens Physique Class A & B Video Comparisons; Plus Top Contenders Posing!

And here's the wrapup - history making!

Dana's Day at the NPC Jr USA!



Dana Linn Bailey, coming from a Figure division background took the card.


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> YouTube - ‪WP demo video.mp4‬‏


 

Her body is amazing!

The one interviewing....faccia brutte!!!!


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2011)

I think I am a new fan of Women's Physique, I like it better than Woman's Bodybuilding and Figure, I think all we need for woman is Physique and Bikini, they should get rid of women's bodybuilding and fitness, they're both kind of dead now.


----------



## Glycomann (May 22, 2011)

IDK she looks like the average skinny black chick on the metro around here.


----------



## Built (May 22, 2011)

I like the look - it's basically what I strive toward. I prefer a bodybuilding routine, though.


----------



## sassy69 (May 22, 2011)

I think there's still a lot of shake-out to happen - as they say, they can only judge based on who shows up. But by the same token, if it only looks slightly different than any other category, I don't see the point. I do honestly hope they push for a more conditioned look - soft muscle just looks 'not ready for stage' IMO. 

Next up: Jr Nationals!


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2011)

you want female physique competitors to be harder than Dana?


----------



## mlc308 (May 23, 2011)

I agree that the new competition doesn't look that different from others, IMO.  Also, they girl on the video has nothing when compared to you Sassy69


----------



## Hawkins (May 23, 2011)

The posing is weird but it will be the 2nd most profitable division behind bikini.


----------



## Hawkins (May 23, 2011)

The posing is weird but it will be the 2nd most profitable division behind bikini.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

Very nice. getttbiggg


----------



## sassy69 (May 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> you want female physique competitors to be harder than Dana?



Her upper body is great but zero detail in the legs. She can sorta get away w/ it but it looks odd top-to-bottom in terms of detail. Many of the other competitors just looked soft & watery and like, 4 weeks out if you judged them on their legs. It is very hard to have a decent amount of muscle and have it look good when it is soft. 

Honestly - my initial thought was that many of the girls looked worse (in terms of conditioning) than I did on my worst show ever when my trainer let me go on stage at 12%. I just looked fat & watery.


----------



## Hawkins (May 23, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Her upper body is great but zero detail in the legs. She can sorta get away w/ it but it looks odd top-to-bottom in terms of detail. Many of the other competitors just looked soft & watery and like, 4 weeks out if you judged them on their legs. It is very hard to have a decent amount of muscle and have it look good when it is soft.
> 
> Honestly - my initial thought was that many of the girls looked worse (in terms of conditioning) than I did on my worst show ever when my trainer let me go on stage at 12%. I just looked fat & watery.


 

That's what they want for physique as it not meant to be on par with bodybuilding.


----------



## sassy69 (May 23, 2011)

Hawkins said:


> That's what they want for physique as it not meant to be on par with bodybuilding.



Again this is my opinion and "what they want" may look totally different at Jr Nats. But just saying - it just looks like incomplete conditioning to me. It doesn't look all that much different from Figure, but if you want to talk about 'on par w/ BB", that sort of conditioning in the legs is no where near BB.  (This is no reflection on DLB but rather on the 'look'of the category so far.)


----------



## M A N C H I L D (May 24, 2011)

I am one who believe will replace BB perminately within 2 years. It will bring in for more revenue.


----------



## danalinnbailey (May 24, 2011)

Such an honor to be an IFBB PRO! it still does not seem real!


----------



## Warlord! (May 24, 2011)

You're success is real Dana, and I am happy for you! When is your pro debut?


----------



## sassy69 (May 24, 2011)

Warlord! said:


> You're success is real Dana, and I am happy for you! When is your pro debut?



The first, and so far the only pro Physique show I'm aware of is set for 2/25/12

First IFBB Women's Physique Event Possibly Set

 IFBB Grand Prix Los Angeles Pro Men & Women's Physique Championships (see Welcome to musclecontest.com for details over the coming months)

First IFBB Women's Physique Event Possibly Set 
Tuesday, May 17, 2011
I just checked MuscleContest.com (Welcome to musclecontest.com) a few minutes ago, and apparently, according to the site, the first official contest for IFBB Women's Physique has been set for February 25, 2012 in Culver City, CA. It will be the IFBB Pro Grand Prix-Los Angeles Men & Women's Physique Championships. This will also be the day/night of the NPC Amateur Grand Prix- Los Angeles Bodybuilding, Bikini, Men's Physique, Figure & Fitness. This will be a National qualifier.

Obviously, this is subject to change at anytime, but it looks like IFBB's first women's physique contest will take place before the Arnold, which I think it's interesting. I personally have not heard if the Arnold next year will have women's physique (or men's physique for that matter). Kinda ironic that this news were to come out mere days before the Jr. USAs this weekend, where the NPC will debut women's physique for the first time.


----------



## sassy69 (May 24, 2011)

danalinnbailey said:


> Such an honor to be an IFBB PRO! it still does not seem real!


----------



## danalinnbailey (May 25, 2011)

I am thinking about doing the first Pro WPD show they have!!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 25, 2011)

danalinnbailey said:


> I am thinking about doing the first Pro WPD show they have!!


 
Shocking to see you on this board... Welcome!


----------



## jessblanco (May 28, 2011)

thanks for posting good links


----------

